

Basecamp: A Clear and Present Brand - tarmac
http://www.myintervals.com/blog/2009/08/31/basecamp-a-clear-and-present-brand-of-project-management-software/

======
mkinsella
While it was interesting to read about the Basecamp transition (hadn't heard
of it before), this is simply an advertising piece for their product.

------
gizmo
What do we have here? A company that clearly tries to be accessible and
friendly, and instead comes across as sleazy and manipulative.

This kind of marketing can backfire -- I don't recommend it.

------
alabut
This link is just a commentary on the real action - here's the official 37S
announcement: <http://basecamphq.com/transition>

------
antidaily
Stick to the subject - changes to Basecamp. I don't care what your product
does.

